# Another monster from Rabun (pics added)



## jigman29 (Oct 11, 2017)

My brother in law killed a 535lb bear Monday eve from up here. I haven't gotten his permission to post a pic yet but will soon as hes ok with it. Been tearing up jack in a cornfield up here and he helped the farmers out with it. Thie must be the year for big bears up here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 11, 2017)

That's a monster even for up there.  Was it as big as a VW?


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 11, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> That's a monster even for up there.  Was it as big as a VW?



Lol, don't reckon. But it was bigger than a breadbasket


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 11, 2017)

jigman29 said:


> Lol, don't reckon. But it was bigger than a breadbasket



I saw one on blood mountain about 20 years ago that stood next to and older VW Bug and it was every bit as big.  He wasn't afraid of people and was just roaming the parking lot.  I kept my distance.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 11, 2017)

We've had a couple mild winters plus a few great acorn crops. That's got to help their weight.


----------



## Timberman (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats!! Now for pics


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow. Can’t wait for the pics


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2017)

Timberman said:


> Congrats!! Now for pics




That is a strong son of a gun in your avatar.... Thats a big ol hunk of pine!


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here's his. Weighed 535. His daughter shot a 200lb opening weekend off another cornfield with the crossbow. Been a great year for them.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 11, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 11, 2017)

livinoutdoors said:


> Awesome!



Hers looks so big because she is tiny lol. Heck of a trophy for an 8 year old.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 11, 2017)

That's a big 'un for sho.  I've got some pics of one on a cornfield in Blairsville that might give it a run for its money.


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 11, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That's a big 'un for sho.  I've got some pics of one on a cornfield in Blairsville that might give it a run for its money.



I have a buddy in Hiawassee that swears he has one in hos corn thatll go 600. I have only knew a few guys that have killed them over 400. Takes a heck of a bear to break 400. Never thought I would see 2 over 500 in one season


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats to the hunter! Tells you what the acorn crop looks like with all these bears in the corn fields this time of year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 11, 2017)

jigman29 said:


> Takes a heck of a bear to break 400. Never thought I would see 2 over 500 in one season



It seems like 500+ is becoming more common up around these parts.   I know I have pics from 3 bears in the last 5 years that would break the 500lb mark and a guy showed me a picture the other day of one in his yard that I honestly believe would be over 600.  

Here's some pics of my most recent, you decide how much you think it weighs.  The first pic I've included for scale is a thick Lab that's probably 100lbs, give or take.  I figure this bear might push 500.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 11, 2017)

Dang Wes!  That thing is huge.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats to your cousin and his daughter!  

That bear in the trail cam pic is amazing.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 12, 2017)

Great bear, and my kind of dragging job!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 12, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It seems like 500+ is becoming more common up around these parts.   I know I have pics from 3 bears in the last 5 years that would break the 500lb mark and a guy showed me a picture the other day of one in his yard that I honestly believe would be over 600.
> 
> Here's some pics of my most recent, you decide how much you think it weighs.  The first pic I've included for scale is a thick Lab that's probably 100lbs, give or take.  I figure this bear might push 500.


Hey, that's a good looking lab, I'd be willing to bet that the guy that owns that lab is an awesome dude!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 12, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> Hey, that's a good looking lab, I'd be willing to bet that the guy that owns that lab is an awesome dude!!!!



Ha, I might ask that awesome dude for help if I get lucky and manage to stick that bear.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 12, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ha, I might ask that awesome dude for help if I get lucky and manage to stick that bear.



Yea, I'm sure he would be a good hand at that. If he don't see it first!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 13, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It seems like 500+ is becoming more common up around these parts.   I know I have pics from 3 bears in the last 5 years that would break the 500lb mark and a guy showed me a picture the other day of one in his yard that I honestly believe would be over 600.
> 
> Here's some pics of my most recent, you decide how much you think it weighs.  The first pic I've included for scale is a thick Lab that's probably 100lbs, give or take.  I figure this bear might push 500.



northgasportsmsn, that is a nuisance bear. It is tearing up a farmer's corn. It has got to go. I forbid you to post here henceforth unless it is with a picture of that bear's head in your lap. Go thee forth, do the good work of the Lord, and help the farmer. Your task and mission has been set before you. Godspeed.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2017)

The reason I don't just carry a bow in the woods anymore. 

Congrats to the hunters


----------

